# My new router base and centering cone



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

Just a short thread to show my new router base and new centering cone. The base was ''half'' made from 8mm lexan in our toolshop. I only had to chamfer the edges and drill the holes. The cone was also made in our toolshop from high quality steel.
The original Bosch centering plastic cone didn't look to me very well made so I decided to made my own. The other thing is that I couldn't find it in our local shops. Not that it matters but I can bet that the original Bosch cone doesn't have less that 0.01mm radial runout like mine does.
Regards;


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Since you have the shop why don't you test a Bosch cone and see how much run out it has?


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Mike;
Well, no matter how hard I've tried I couldn't find one in our local shops. If I look at the cone and the price in the picture I would say the cone is plastic and the sufrace of the cone is not machined. So after the moulding of the cone there is no other operation (like turning of the cone surface). I would say that you can't achieve radial runout of 0.01mm only by moulding.
Regards


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

cool. where did you get that nice thick piece of lexan?


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Chris,
The lexan sheet I've got was scrap piece from some project in our toolshop. I was looking for 5mm thick sheets but all I could get at that time was 8mm.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, do a search for local plastic companies and I am sure you will find one that can assist you in selecting the right materials for building jigs and fixtures.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Chris Curl said:


> cool. where did you get that nice thick piece of lexan?


Hi Chris - You can also check sign making companies, aquarium mfg companies, pop machine companies. I'm out here on the outskirts of the sticks so I have to go to eBay usually. Pretty decent prices until I get to the shipping part. Here's where I got my last batch:
5 PCS OF 3/8" TK CLEAR ACRYLIC 6" DIA SHEET | eBay
Came in right at $4 per time I got shipping out of the way. This guy is out of Buffalo NY so if you live closer would likely be cheaper.


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

I regularly visit a local sign shop where I have got lexan and plexi and plastic coated with aluminun peices from 1/8 to 1/2" in sizes from 2" x5" to 8' long up to 4 x8' long sometimes a few scratches or cracks, painted but mostly just vinyl that will peel off I have used a lot of it for jigs would sell for very little plus shipping Andy


----------

